# Voila.fr vers appli. Mail?



## yakalelo (4 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour tout le monde!
Après une longue recherche parmi le forum, je crois bien etre le seul à avoir une adresse mail chez "voila.fr" et j'aurais aimé la mettre en lien avec mail. (ca me parait tendu!)
Pouvez vous me repondre si c'est faisable ou pas et si oui comment faire!?

merci d'avance à tous les mac'addicts!


----------



## pascalformac (4 Janvier 2007)

bonsoir
extrait de l'aide voil&#224;.fr

( c'est dingue de penser &#224; chercher l&#224; bas,  non?)   



> 1.13
> *Il ne vous est pas possible d'utiliser votre bo&#238;te aux lettres Voila Mail avec un logiciel de messagerie standard.*
> *Sur Voila Mail, l'envoi et la lecture de vos messages se font uniquement via un navigateur Web et les protocoles HTTP/HTML.* Vos messages restent stock&#233;s sur notre serveur. Vous pouvez ainsi y acc&#233;der depuis n'importe quel micro-ordinateur.
> Les logiciels de messagerie Internet, tels que Netscape Mail ou Microsoft Outlook utilisent eux les protocoles POP3/SMTP de r&#233;cup&#233;ration et d'envoi de messages. Vos messages transitent temporairement sur le serveur de messagerie et sont ensuite d&#233;finitivement stock&#233;s sur votre micro-ordinateur. Vous ne pouvez pas y acc&#233;der depuis un autre micro-ordinateur.
> *Voila Mail ne vous propose pas les protocoles POP3 et SMTP*



Rideau pour Mail
100&#37;en ligne


----------



## yakalelo (5 Janvier 2007)

merci! pour l'info et au revoir "Voila.fr"


----------



## pascalformac (5 Janvier 2007)

bah tu sais , voil&#224;.fr &#233;tait , &#224; une &#233;poque , un webmail ( en ligne) correct.
Pour divers raisons il n'a pas &#233;volu&#233; et s'est fait largement d&#233;passer par les conccurents

Prends un webmail ailleurs ( pas hotmail difficile &#224; gerer sur Mail)
y en a plein de corrects ou tr&#232;s bons ( laposte , gmail etc etc)


----------

